# New picture in album... com look!!



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

these are the new homer i got from Keith... there in good shape kinda dirty but ..it is a pigeon anyway it poop alot ... the picture show the second day with me .. i let them out already ...


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous bird .


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You are right, strong looking and good size


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> You are right, strong looking and good size


Beatiful birds...I wunder why the one is limping? Can you catch him and check his leg out? Lindylou


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lindylou said:


> Beatiful birds...I wunder why the one is limping? Can you catch him and check his leg out? Lindylou


yea i did but i cant really tell you know


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the ground they're walking on covered, or do you have their wings clipped?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Is the ground they're walking on covered, or do you have their wings clipped?


it's not covered or clipped


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah. I was just having a hard time figuring out how you're getting them to stay


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ah. I was just having a hard time figuring out how you're getting them to stay


lol it easy if they are not spook..lol but i dont always work tho... for me only most of the time it work


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

blongboy said:


> these are the new homer i got from Keith... there in good shape kinda dirty but ..it is a pigeon anyway it poop alot ... the picture show the second day with me .. i let them out already ...


Lovely bird. Pigeons don't like being dirty,and they do poop alot-and they should not have poop on them.... let him bathe (weather permitting), they love it and it is good for them!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Lovely bird. Pigeons don't like being dirty,and they do poop alot-and they should not have poop on them.... let him bathe (weather permitting), they love it and it is good for them!


yes, bathing, they enjoy and benifit from being clean.


also not sure why you risk losing the new birds by letting them out so soon you seem to really like them. ?????


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> yes, bathing, they enjoy and benifit from being clean.
> 
> 
> also not sure why you risk losing the new birds by letting them out so soon you seem to really like them. ?????


thank but they'll be fine i let them out every day that i'm off work ...


----------

